# Some INFJ Work



## Mystic Jenn

Here are a few oil paintings I have done. All a learning progress.

First still life when I started class with Patrick Soper:










Third painting I did. I love this one and have it hanging in my living room:









Last picture I did with Pat. Lilith.









I'm working on one that I had started before I had to quit the classes. Hopefully, one day I will be able to post it on here when I am done.

Oh, and this is the only pic I have of my counted cross stitch. I have others I have done that were given away as gifts. The other two were samplers and had too much personal info to put on the forum. I also have a couple of these started that I haven't finished. Another trait of the INFJ, a million projects waiting to be done one day. :crazy: But, it feels so damn good once I do get one complete!


----------



## cryptonia

wow, that second one is _awesome_. You said that was the third one you ever did!?


----------



## Happy

Your paintings are amazing! Those are some beautiful artwork. The last one is very cute. :happy:


----------



## snail

Wow! I like the fairy a lot.


----------



## Aurora Fire

You are very talented Mystic Jenn :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Wow, amazing!!!


----------



## Mystic Jenn

cryptonia said:


> wow, that second one is _awesome_. You said that was the third one you ever did!?


Yep, third one. That one was really fun to do. I thought it was going to be harder, but the more intricate work of the wings was actually very easy.


----------



## cryptonia

but... wha... gha...

sigh... I'm jealous.


----------



## Ikari T

I notice the first one, the grapes on the left is about to fall off the table. Good thing time is successfully frozen.


----------



## addle1618

very good, I wish I could paint this well. You are very talented, I personally like the third one the best.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Firstly, wonderful work there.

The first painting has beautiful form. The Second is great, particularly the smoke whisp effect at the base of the faery wings. The third was a wonderful Eve, though her breasts are rather far left - still impressive. Fourth - cute, cannot look or my icy heart will melt :laughing:


----------



## Mystic Jenn

NephilimAzrael said:


> Firstly, wonderful work there.
> 
> The first painting has beautiful form. The Second is great, particularly the smoke whisp effect at the base of the faery wings. The third was a wonderful Eve, though her breasts are rather far left - still impressive. Fourth - cute, cannot look or my icy heart will melt :laughing:


That's actually Lilith...although it could be Eve holding Lilith. Lilith was the first woman God created. She was Adam's equal. Eve was created second when Lilith wouldn't submit to missionary style sex. She wanted to be on top. So she called out the magical name of God and disappeared. Later she was hanging by the Red Sea giving birth to legions of demons.

First independent, misunderstood sister. Iron + Wine has a song about her, too.

Here:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Yes I know the tale, very raphaelite style..


----------



## lunniey

I was so amazed by your artwork it was so beautiful!!.. i really like the fairy!
you should definitely paint as much as u can ..
if i had lots of money i'm definitely going to buy one of your artwork..
and i wish i had a talent like you either :tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun

Mystic Jenn said:


> That's actually Lilith...although it could be Eve holding Lilith. Lilith was the first woman God created. She was Adam's equal. Eve was created second when Lilith wouldn't submit to missionary style sex. She wanted to be on top. So she called out the magical name of God and disappeared. Later she was hanging by the Red Sea giving birth to legions of demons.
> 
> Ok I heard of a similar story but it was the Jewish version of the bible.


----------



## Mystic Jenn

daylightsun said:


> Mystic Jenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually Lilith...although it could be Eve holding Lilith. Lilith was the first woman God created. She was Adam's equal. Eve was created second when Lilith wouldn't submit to missionary style sex. She wanted to be on top. So she called out the magical name of God and disappeared. Later she was hanging by the Red Sea giving birth to legions of demons.
> 
> Ok I heard of a similar story but it was the Jewish version of the bible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's where the Old Testament comes from...Judaism. There are several versions of the story, but that is the main gist.
Click to expand...


----------



## addle1618

post more


----------



## Mystic Jenn

AddleHeart said:


> post more


Aw, thanks...I really do need to get back into it. :happy:


----------



## snail

I agree. Post more.


----------



## Dr. Metallic

Your paintings were so striking to me, I didn't want to look away. I've never heard the story of Lilith before, so I assumed she was Eve. It's a remarkable scene.
If you have more, I want to see them!! (please) :happy:


----------

